# Best Coffee Subscription



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Hubby has decided he wants to try a subscription service. We only need around 3 250g bags per month. I normally order my coffee from either rave or coffee compass. But Rave is nearly £8 per bag which is too steep for me.

Can anyone recommend who to use? I like medium/dark roast black coffee and have a Sage Oracle Touch.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

When it comes to coffee subscriptions you are paying an all in one price for the coffee and the postage. £8 a bag is quite reasonable in my opinion when you think even 2nd class postage is around £3.

I am not sure there will be too many companies that are below this price and still able to send out very good quality.

Pact or Union would be worth a look for you I think.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Tigermad said:


> Hubby has decided he wants to try a subscription service. We only need around 3 250g bags per month. I normally order my coffee from either rave or coffee compass. But Rave is nearly £8 per bag which is too steep for me.
> 
> Can anyone recommend who to use? I like medium/dark roast black coffee and have a Sage Oracle Touch.


 If you like Rave go for the cheaper bags? I'm drinking the Italian Job atm, it's nice and £5 a bag. Doesn't really get cheaper than that I don't think unless you have a discount code (have you checked those out in the deals section?). Rave's Espresso Blend is also £5, the Chatswood is £6.25 and really nice, as is the Fudge Blend.

Others might know better, but I haven't seen many places cheaper than Rave that are also of that quality. Of the 5/6 roasters I've used so far they are easily the cheapest.


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

I second cocoloco.

Redber is even more budget if you're looking for cheaper still. You can get some decent blends for very cheap.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Redber tend to roast on the slightly darker side too if I remember correctly


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Rave Signature blend is very nice as a cappucino and pretty cheap.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. You take pot luck with the subscription at rave and can't choose the bean. The idea was I wanted the coffee to come every month without me ordering it. Even if I have 3 bags per month it's still £8 per unknown bag on the subscription . Would have thought it wold have come down since the postage wouldn't go up by that much. Maybe I will just carry on ordering when I need them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

If you're looking for generally 'chocolatey' beans then Hasbean do a sub, which I've just finished and was £6.50 per 250g (although it says £7.50 on the website now), but it tends to favour South American coffee. I used to enjoy a Pact sub and you could choose the coffee with that, and there are various price points.

Horsham Coffee do subs at various price points (£6.50-£8.50 depending upon coffee). Have not had a sub with them but have enjoyed the odd single bag.

If you're happy to spend more then there's loads of good companies that do variety. Although if you're looking for the same coffee each month the Three Chimps do an option to have the same coffee each month, although the cost is still £7.95, but you would be getting the same bean.

Gareth


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just gone with Django. £7.25, delivered, is fantastic value for money. And I've never had a bad bean from them. I also like the fact you can request a certain bean, something certain other roasters won't allow you to do.


----------



## fenwick458 (May 9, 2020)

i've looked at a few of the subs but they all seem too expensive. I can get 2 x 250g bags on offer at supermarket for £6.

or 1kg bags from cash & carry for £11-12 but I tend to get sick of them it takes ages to get through it and i'm sure it looses a bit after being open for a month..


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

fenwick458 said:


> i've looked at a few of the subs but they all seem too expensive. I can get 2 x 250g bags on offer at supermarket for £6.
> 
> or 1kg bags from cash & carry for £11-12 but I tend to get sick of them it takes ages to get through it and i'm sure it looses a bit after being open for a month..


 You're comparing commodity coffee with specialty coffee, and large organisations with small organisations.


----------



## fenwick458 (May 9, 2020)

well i've not tried this specialty coffee yet, is it worth trying out? like double the price worth it?

the bags I was reffering to were lavazza, is that not a decent type?


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

@fenwick458 You really should try a few different roasters to get a feel for the wide range of flavour profiles and roating philosophies out there. Its all coffee, but just as most people wont always go to the same restaurant for life, its worthwhile seeing (tasting) what's out there. You might not like everything you try, but your palate might be pleasantly surprised by what you might find! Where are you located? Maybe there is a roaster (or two) local to you who you could make contact with.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Definitely worth paying the extra. You will be staggered by the difference. When I'm "strapped for cash", I'll go & collect from a local roaster to save a couple of pounds.


----------



## fenwick458 (May 9, 2020)

Jez H said:


> Definitely worth paying the extra. You will be staggered by the difference. When I'm "strapped for cash", I'll go & collect from a local roaster to save a couple of pounds.


 oh really? sounds good i'll give it a try when I've run out of my stock, bought 1kg of lavazza caffe espresso just the other day, I think they take some beating at the minute but I might be sick of them in 2 months!


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

fenwick458 said:


> oh really? sounds good i'll give it a try when I've run out of my stock, bought 1kg of lavazza caffe espresso just the other day, I think they take some beating at the minute but I might be sick of them in 2 months!


 What coffee machine do you have?


----------



## fenwick458 (May 9, 2020)

It's a Beko CEG 5301x


----------

